# My Oscar.



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Got a Red Oscar about a month ago, just thought I should show her off. lol
I got her from a guy off of craigslist who was moving and did not want to take her with. All the ad said was "Oscar with tank" for cheap. When I arrive there I was surprised by a few things, first off, she was in a 20g high with no heater (temp about 40 degrees), no filter cartridge, no light. Her tank was so dirty you could not see her. Another surprise was she had not only been living in the tank for over two years but she was "12 long! The final surprise was she was living with a "5 Jack Dempsey. :/
Luckily I had prepared for the possibility of her coming in a tiny tank and already had a 55g cycled and ready. I also rehomed the Jack Dempsey.
They had named her Rex, but I have come to conclude she is a female and have changed it to Rexene. 
She is doing a lot better now and is very active and her fin rot and HITH are clearing up nicely.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

She's beautiful! I love oscars. Though I cannot house one due to their tank requirements.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, they are pretty high maintenance. With her HITH I have been cleaning her tank every three days. She is healing quickly though. She also likes to flare at me and bump my hand when I siphon. It is like having a giant betta. lol


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Sep 5, 2013)

She's beautiful! If I have the chance at another large tank I would love one or two.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

that reminds me..i need a giant betta :lol:


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

Good on you for rescuing the oscar :-D

Some people really have no clue what they are getting into when they get an oscar, they must have a warm tank, proper filtration and enough room to 
swim.

Oscars are very personable and intelligent, I had a oscar (Oliver) for 12 years and loved him very much, he was so much fun.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Cool fish! I bet she's loving her new bigger and cleaner home!!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

they can outgrow a 55.had problems with mine trying to eat the tank heater.had to rehome them due to size.that is one big cichlid.


----------



## LitaR (Nov 2, 2013)

Cute! I was looking for a tank mate for a betta tank and fell in love with what I later found out was a baby Oscar. I can't wait till I can get a tank set up so I can get one, they seem like such awesome fish! She's a lucky girl!


----------

